
NLP in 10 lines of code - hribo
http://www.cytora.com/insights/2016/11/30/natural-language-processing-in-10-lines-of-code-part-1
======
Insanity
I have to say I quite dislike the title of this. NLP in 10 lines of code, by
importing a library. A lot can be 10 lines of code in that case.

CLI parser in 10 lines or less: import cliparser;

I get that it is to show of the API though :-)

